# problem with pixel shader in splinter cell 2



## amin (Jun 5, 2004)

I have problem with a game:"splinter cell 2"after installing I got an error about "pixel shder support". and nowthe game is not working.
what is "pixel shader" and how can I solve my problem?
my graphic card is NVDIA Geforce4 MX440 and my windows is XP.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm guessing you mean Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow, as SP2 isn't out yet....and Pandora Tomorrow doesn't support the GeForce4 MX series of graphics cards, so you'll have to either return the game or get a new graphics card...or keep the game, and not do anything with it.


----------



## amin (Jun 5, 2004)

yes I mean "splinter cellandora tomorrow".but I dont think the problem is what you said becouse my graphic card is known by the game.
The error I get is:
General protection fault!

History: ConfigUI <- InitEngine


----------



## soniq (Nov 26, 2003)

Chetori seraj?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Well you said that the error was about pixel shader support, and that would be due to the fact that it does not support the GeForce4 MX series of cards.

Here's a forum post about a possible GPF fix, I have no idea whether or not it will work, but even if it does, the game will not run, because you have a GeForce4MX, which is not supported.


----------



## saiyuki (Dec 21, 2003)

Does anyone know if Splinter Cell will play on the Sapphire Radeon 9600? cause im interested in buying that, as i have a GeForce MX atm, not allowing it to be played...



Whats the best graphics card that i can buy atm that is under £70? Cheers, oh, and is 256MB better than 128MB at the moment, cause i dont know whether 256MB is needed. lol


----------



## BAM (Jun 25, 2003)

yes it will work ... ohh and next time you buy a game read the requirments and not supported things and make sure you can play the game ....


----------



## saiyuki (Dec 21, 2003)

Nooooo, i've had the MX for about a year now, just I wondered if if the 9600 would work, cause i wouldnt want to buy it with it not working lol

And, on the box, it says that it supports the ATI 8500/9000/9500/9700. Doesnt directly mention the 9600. Thats still ok though, right?

Thats the one I'm looking to buy.

Card

hehe just dont wanna buy summt tht i wont need.
lol


----------



## BAM (Jun 25, 2003)

dont buy 256 mb version they cost more and when games require 256 mb it will suck anyway  oh and i have no idea if the 9600 pro will work but on requirements on box it says ATI 8500 or higher and on supported chipset ATI 8500/9000/9500/9700/9800  EDIT: i asked a guy onthe SCPT forums and he said he had a 9600 and he could play the game ..


----------



## DuPree (Jul 13, 2004)

someone said up there that Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow does not support GeForce4. I have GeForce2 MX/MX 400, im assuming that is not supported either...which would explain the game not working on my computer.
what does the game support? whats the best kind of card to get next?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

*Supported Video Cards at Time of Release: ATI® 8500/9000 families NVIDIA® GeForce 3/4/FX families

Not Supported: GeForce 4 MX, Laptop models of listed chipsets These chipsets are the only ones that will run this game. Additional chipsets may be supported after release. For an up-to-date list of supported chipsets, please visit the FAQ for this game on our support website at: http://support.ubi.com. NVIDIA® nForce or other motherboards/soundcards containing the Dolby® Digital Interactive Content Encoder required for Dolby Digital audio.

The newest video cards are the Radeon X800 series, and nVidia's 6800 series...both of these are brand new and very expensive, I would get a Radeon 9800 Pro, they're about $215.


----------



## DuPree (Jul 13, 2004)

so that would be a no, it wont work with the graphics card that i have?


----------



## subcop (Jul 23, 2004)

amin said:


> yes I mean "splinter cellandora tomorrow".but I dont think the problem is what you said becouse my graphic card is known by the game.
> The error I get is:
> General protection fault!
> 
> History: ConfigUI <- InitEngine


 do you have fixed the problem, i have the same problem, thkx subcop


----------



## subcop (Jul 23, 2004)

amin said:


> yes I mean "splinter cellandora tomorrow".but I dont think the problem is what you said becouse my graphic card is known by the game.
> The error I get is:
> General protection fault!
> 
> History: ConfigUI <- InitEngine


 do you have a solution i have the same problem


----------



## gamepagol (Aug 16, 2004)

dear users

i hv a very good news for u all who use GeForce4 MX440.it seems u don't need to buy a new AGP cards for just playing games like Pandora Tomorrow or The Sands of Time.just follow as below and u will be happy with ur old cards.

Setup for Playing Pandora Tomorrow (Single Player)

1. download nvidia driver version 45.23 (DO NOT EVER USE LATER VERSION FOR PANDORA TOMORROW) u may get this from any driver sites like:
ftp://download.nvidia.com/Windows/45.23/45.23_win9x_english.exe
2. download 3D-Analyze 2.34 from the given url:
http://www.tommti-systems.de/main-Dateien/TOOLS/dontlinkthefile_3danalyzer-v234.rar
3. press select and choose the file splintercell2.exe from ur game directory
4. set the following options in 3D-Analyze

DirectX DeviceID's
VendorID: 4098
DEVICE ID: 20040

Pixel and Vertex Shader
force max. pixels of shader version 1.4: checked
skip pixels of shader version 1.1: checked
skip pixels of shader version 1.4: checked
skip pixels of shader version 2.0: checked
force low precision pixels shader: checked

Remove Stuttering
quality mode: checked

5. press the final RUN buttons and enjoy what MX440 can give u with ur Splinter Cell

Note:
1. I hv try this on my windows98se n hope it will also works on windows xp or later.
2. i hope it also works with the demo versions of the game.

if anyone get a affirmative results on this basis plz inform me and also give thanks to GR8 TOMMTI Systems for generating such an extraordinary software.

thanks

gamepagol


----------



## three6mafia (Sep 4, 2004)

i have a brand new comp and its a amd athon witch what it says to use heres my problem...

Assertion failed: RenDev->FadeRenderTargetTexture != NULL [File3DFadeEffect.cpp] [Line: 25]

History: UD3DRenderDevice::SetRes <- UWindowsViewport::TryRenderDevice <- UWindowsViewport::OpenWindow <- UGameEngine::Init <- InitEngine 

some1 help me plz?

add my addy to tell me plz. [email protected]


----------



## sd72 (Sep 21, 2004)

amin said:


> yes I mean "splinter cellandora tomorrow".but I dont think the problem is what you said becouse my graphic card is known by the game.
> The error I get is:
> General protection fault!
> 
> History: ConfigUI <- InitEngine


can somebody help please. i have the same problem.
you can also email me to [email protected]
it would realy mean a lot to me!


----------



## ramrohan (Sep 24, 2004)

I have downloaded the Splinter Cell demo and want to buy the full version. My ghraphics card is VIA/S3G UNICHROME IGP. I downloaded 3D analyze but I dont know the vendor id and device id for the VIA tech ghraphics card. Will it work? Or should I download nvidia driver 45.23 as well. Please tell me.

my system specs,

hp pavilion t410i
AMD Athlon XP Processor 2600+
192MB RAM 
VIA/S3G UNICHROME IGP(downloaded)(before-KM400 KN400)
directx9.0b
64mb dynamic video memory
40gb ultra dma hard drive

Please reply
ram rohan


----------



## chilldizza (Jan 3, 2008)

gamepagol said:


> dear users
> 
> i hv a very good news for u all who use GeForce4 MX440.it seems u don't need to buy a new AGP cards for just playing games like Pandora Tomorrow or The Sands of Time.just follow as below and u will be happy with ur old cards.
> 
> ...


this did not work 
i could never get to step # 3

help?


----------



## chilldizza (Jan 3, 2008)

gamepagol said:


> dear users
> 
> i hv a very good news for u all who use GeForce4 MX440.it seems u don't need to buy a new AGP cards for just playing games like Pandora Tomorrow or The Sands of Time.just follow as below and u will be happy with ur old cards.
> 
> ...


this did not work 
i could never get to step # 3

help?


----------

